# Industry News: Samsung announces the Galaxy S21, Galaxy S21+ and Galaxy S21 Ultra



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 14, 2021)

> Samsung Electronics introduced Galaxy S21 and Galaxy S21+, the latest flagship devices that empower you to express yourself. Made for the way we live now, Galaxy S21 is loaded with state-of-the-art innovations so you can make the most of every moment. The new flagship series debuts a head-turning, iconic design, an epic pro-grade camera for users of any skill level and the most advanced processor ever in a Galaxy device. And each device offers the connectivity, power and performance that only Samsung can deliver.
> “We are living in a mobile-first world, and with so many of us working remotely and spending more time at home, we wanted to deliver a smartphone experience that meets the rigorous multimedia demands of our continuously changing routines,” said TM Roh, President and Head of Mobile Communications Business, Samsung Electronics. “We also recognize the importance of choice, especially now, and that’s why the Galaxy S21 series gives you the freedom to choose the best device for...



Continue reading...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 14, 2021)

> Samsung Electronics unveiled the Galaxy S21 Ultra, a flagship device that pushes the boundaries of what a smartphone can do. The S21 Ultra pulls out all the stops for those who want Samsung’s best-of-the-best with our most advanced pro-grade camera system and our brightest, most intelligent display. It takes productivity and creativity up a notch by bringing the popular S Pen experience to the Galaxy S series for the first time1.
> “Galaxy S21 Ultra is another example of how Samsung is driving meaningful innovation forward to give people personalized experiences that enrich their lives and empower them to express who they are,” said TM Roh, President and Head of Mobile Communications Business, Samsung Electronics. “Given how indispensable technology has been to our lives during these times, we wanted to take another leap forward and push the boundaries of what a smartphone can do.”
> The Galaxy S21 Ultra is the newest chapter in the Galaxy S series’ decade-long legacy of delivering...



Continue reading...


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 14, 2021)

The S10e is the last Samsung Galaxy S I've bought.

Main problem is their screens are too big. I want a phone that fits in my shirt pocket, and that means under 5.5". The phones are also too thin for a 3.5mm audio jack, but they'll make a hump for the cameras.

Then there's an annoying feature game. Every model has several sub-models with varying features, e.g. the S20's support of 5G varies from none to all bands, and FM radio is available in US models only.

If anyone can recommend a smartphone with 5" screen and 5G support, I'm game.


----------

